# Adventures in the Media Storm.



## liqiudHAL (Oct 22, 2013)

Well here I go. In what ways has the attention on special operations units affected their viability as options in the new level of de-intutionalized  violence that the world faces today. Growing up and being the weird kid who read books on special operations members and Vietnam made me idolize these men for their common sense, teamwork, and humility. So when SOF members were lifted to superstar celeb status after recent operations I lost my fucking head. How do you guys feel about all this sensationalism. To be clear I am nineteen and working towards serving in a special operations unit.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you also working on a college assignment?


----------



## liqiudHAL (Oct 22, 2013)

Not at the moment. Why do you ask?


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2013)

Your question struck me as part of the prompt for an assignment.


----------



## liqiudHAL (Oct 22, 2013)

No I'm just trying to be respectful. I have read some threads on here and it seems that if hopefuls and wanabees don't conduct themselves responsibly then they get slammed.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 22, 2013)

It is ridiculous.  At one time the vast majority of our SOF units and missions remained hush hush because divulging information gives away identities, which could put the families of the good guys in danger from reprisal by sleeper cells; mission profiles; objectives; units operating in and around a given area; and possible TTPs.  All of this because the public thinks they have a right to the information - BULLSHIT.  It is detrimental to the overall mission, the security of the Unites States.

Furthermore, those of us who do the job just because the job needs being done hate, despise, abhor, object to and are repulsed by the media and being treated like a celebrity who won an Emmy for a role in an action movie where everyone gets to take off the kit and camo, come home unscathed, and return to everyday life as if we just played Call of Duty on the couch with friends.

There are glory hounds among us from time to time though.


----------



## liqiudHAL (Oct 22, 2013)

It pisses me off. I want to be in SOF becasue I want to do things not many people do and serve my country. Not sit around and talk about how cool I am and have fucking cameras shoved in my face.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2013)

liqiudHAL said:


> It pisses me off. I want to be in SOF becasue I want to do things not many people do and serve my country. Not sit around and talk about how cool I am and have fucking cameras shoved in my face.



You have no right to be pissed off yet. You have absolutely zero idea what the job even is yet.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> You have no right to be pissed off yet. You have absolutely zero idea what the job even is yet.



Steel on target Brother...

OP:  Concentrate on your GPA.  At the rate the politicians of this nation (senior .mil officers, not those on "the hill") are succumbing to pressure from the left to weaken the military in general and SOF in particular by forcing equality on it.  SOF will not be what it is you think you are joining, whatever that may be.


----------



## liqiudHAL (Oct 22, 2013)

I appreciate the input. I know that this type of attention must drive you guys up the wall.


----------

